# Mon PowerBook G4 12" a des légers problèmes d'affichage...



## DJarkinian (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur MacGeneration

Je vous explique mon problème : Cela fait quelque temps que mon Mac avait ce problème sur un 10.4.11, dans le doute j'avais donc fais un Hardware Test, il avait bien détecté un  problème graphique. Par la suite J'ai donc réinstallé Tiger sans les mises à jour, au bout d'un certain temps ce problème était revenu, j'ai fait un second test Hardware (complet cette fois-ci) et sur ce coup, il n'avait rien détecté d'anormal, et le safe boot marchait parfaitement. En pensant que ça allait résoudre mes problèmes, j'ai installé leopard, et rebelote au bout d'une certain temps il se met à faire ce même problème que voici :







Et la aussi , le safe boot marche parfaitement, et le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour temporairement remédier à mon problème et de réparer les autorisations avec l'utilitaire disque.

Selon vous, c'est un problème hardware, ou software ?
Merci


----------



## DJarkinian (19 Janvier 2012)

Bon, 3eme test Hardware, aucun problème détecté, le safe boot fonctionne parfaitement, j'ai l'impression que le problème viendrait de la batterie, en effet elle une autonomie de 5min (Je ne plaisante pas).  Si quelqu'un pourrait me dire les symptômes et donner son avis sur le problème, n'hésitez pas, merci.


----------

